# Finally arrived



## dcecil (Apr 27, 2018)

Just arrived this morning, can’t wait to fire it up.  Any recommendations on getting it seasoned   Certain types of wood for seasoning or any favorite coatings


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2018)

No tips, but that's a fine looking smoker you got there.

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 27, 2018)

Take that plastic doohicky off the smoke stack before you fire that muther up, Doug.
Happy smoking on that 665 pound bouncing baby.

PS: It looks like Lang puts the thermometer down near the grate where the meat sizzles. Smart.
Right, wrong, or otherwise, I like to break in with the same fuel I intend to use.
For my MES 30, Hickory.
For the Char-Broil the kids gave me, Natural Gas. :confused: No... not that kind of natural gas. Piped Natural Gas. ;)


----------



## dcecil (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks guys, really lookin forward to my first cook, which will be tomorrow by the way lol


----------



## 73saint (Apr 27, 2018)

Awesome!  Glad it finally arrived.  I spoke to Ben earlier in the week (ordered some of their new rubs and sauces).  Anyway, the accident involving your first Lang came up; Ben echoed what you mentioned in an earlier post, adding that the driver was lucky to be alive.  HAd it not been for the fact that his is/was a new model vehicle with airbags surrounding the cab, he may not have been so lucky!  

Your new Lang is a beauty.  Enjoy, don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.  Just use a good cooking wood to season it and you will be on your way!  Enjoy that sizzle!!


----------



## dcecil (Apr 27, 2018)

73saint said:


> Awesome!  Glad it finally arrived.  I spoke to Ben earlier in the week (ordered some of their new rubs and sauces).  Anyway, the accident involving your first Lang came up; Ben echoed what you mentioned in an earlier post, adding that the driver was lucky to be alive.  HAd it not been for the fact that his is/was a new model vehicle with airbags surrounding the cab, he may not have been so lucky!
> 
> Your new Lang is a beauty.  Enjoy, don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.  Just use a good cooking wood to season it and you will be on your way!  Enjoy that sizzle!!


What rubs and sauces did you pick up,  I wish I would have ordered some with cooker to save on the shipping.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 27, 2018)

dcecil said:


> What rubs and sauces did you pick up,  I wish I would have ordered some with cooker to save on the shipping.



Lol, I ordered one of everything.  They have two different rubs and two different sauces. 

Also for what it’s worth ben said they would be coming out (finally) with a cover for the 36 patio, by late summer. I already use an xl charbroil cover w bungee cord and it works fine but I’d sure like a custom fitted one.


----------



## dcecil (Apr 27, 2018)

73saint said:


> Lol, I ordered one of everything.  They have two different rubs and two different sauces.
> 
> Also for what it’s worth ben said they would be coming out (finally) with a cover for the 36 patio, by late summer. I already use an xl charbroil cover w bungee cord and it works fine but I’d sure like a custom fitted one.


That’s awesome news about the cover.  That will be a lot better than the two welding blankets and tarp that will be covering mine for now lol.  Let me know what you think of the Lang rubs and sauce.  I’ll hold off on buying them until I see how you like them.


----------



## goldendogs (Apr 27, 2018)

let's fire that puppy up,so we can see the the results. I'm hungry


----------



## dcecil (Apr 27, 2018)

goldendogs said:


> let's fire that puppy up,so we can see the the results. I'm hungry


Soon as I’m off work, that’s happenin


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2018)

Don't use that fence---It's not a Hardwood!!

Congrats on the Fine Smoker!!!:)

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 27, 2018)

Burn baby burn. B


----------



## BKING! (Apr 27, 2018)

I live the look and overall function of the Lang’s. Nice looking smoker!


----------



## Smoke23 (Apr 27, 2018)

Congrats on your new smoker! You’ll be making a lot of great smokey goodness on that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2018)

Congrats on the new Lang!
Boy am I glad to hear that they are finally going to make a cover.
I've been using a charbroil cover, but they only last about 1 year.
I have 2 new ones sitting here when the one on the Lang wears out.
Al


----------



## 73saint (Apr 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Congrats on the new Lang!
> Boy am I glad to hear that they are finally going to make a cover.
> I've been using a charbroil cover, but they only last about 1 year.
> I have 2 new ones sitting here when the one on the Lang wears out.
> Al


That’s too funny I do the exact same thing. $29 at academy and the sun usually rots it within 12-14 months!


----------



## flatbroke (May 10, 2018)

Looks awesome.  I cant wait for mine to come in.  How did the first smoke turn out?


----------



## dcecil (May 10, 2018)

I absolutely love it.  Your gonna love your Lang.  Which one did you order


----------



## flatbroke (May 10, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I absolutely love it.  Your gonna love your Lang.  Which one did you order


I ended up with the 48 patio with fixed prep area like yours, wagon cart and stainless racks.


----------



## dcecil (May 10, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> I ended up with the 48 patio with fixed prep area like yours, wagon cart and stainless racks.


Great choice, if your like me you probably watched all of Lang’s you tube videos on how to use it.    I did some ribs and chicken wings on it last weekend.  Turned out pretty good.  You. Can see the thread under the pork section.


----------



## flatbroke (May 10, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Great choice, if your like me you probably watched all of Lang’s you tube videos on how to use it.    I did some ribs and chicken wings on it last weekend.  Turned out pretty good.  You. Can see the thread under the pork section.


Yes I did and still search for more on web. Will look your thread up.


----------

